
Everybody Calm Down About Breastfeeding - DarkContinent
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/everybody-calm-down-about-breastfeeding/
======
basicplus2
"There is certainly no evidence that breastfeeding is any worse for a baby
than formula"

I think this is a pretty awful and underhanded thing to write, makes me wonder
if this person is being sponsored by a baby formula company.

It is clear breast feeding gives a child antibodies it needs and a proper diet
which the mothers body adjusts over time.

Even if you can't easily measure the effect given the noise in the general
population you don't have to be a genius to know that breast feeding can only
be better than formula.

~~~
sitkack
538 smells to me like someone who applies statistics but still doesn't
understand where the math or the models stop. That there is an underlying idea
of a singular underlying cause and effect for each phenomenon.

You know what IS linked with breastfeeding; a much stronger emotional and
social bond with the mother. Infant formula is a solution (ha) in search of a
problem. For women that have conflicting schedules or don't produce enough
milk, fine. But to replace mother's milk because we want to think we can
outsmart evolution is ridiculous.

